# Is this crab grass?



## Dubsea (Jul 5, 2020)

I have these patches in my lawn that I cannot kill. It sorta lays flat, but more like a 45 degrees. 
1. Is this grab grass?
2. How do I kill it, (I've tried Scott's weed killer, tenacity, Scott's crab grass killer, Scott's weed and feed) I'm thinking to try quinclorac next with mos.
* I'm in Seattle if that helps at all


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Can you provide a close up? I think that is why you haven't received a response.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's probably annual rye but it's hard to see.


----------



## Dubsea (Jul 5, 2020)

gpbrown60 said:


> Can you provide a close up? I think that is why you haven't received a response.


----------



## Dubsea (Jul 5, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> It's probably annual rye but it's hard to see.


Pictures uploaded.


----------



## Dubsea (Jul 5, 2020)

It lays almost flat.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Dubsea said:


> It lays almost flat.


Sorry, I can't say for sure. Maybe someone else can identify.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

That def looks like crabgrass ! No doubt !


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks more like K31 tall fescue clumps to me.


----------



## Dubsea (Jul 5, 2020)

I didn't think crab grass had veins like that.


----------



## Dubsea (Jul 5, 2020)

Spam mage I think u may be right,


----------

